# ESPN Avalanche Awareness Series



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Good on ESPN for trying to shed more light on the subject. Backcountry riding/skiing is all the rage these days. The vets around here know how bad it can get in a nanosecond. 

ESPN has a dedicated section in regards to avalanche safety, and stories about them. Looks like a new article once a week running through November. The first one is about all those lost last year. Sad read. There are lessons to be learned for the n00bs and us vets alike from the tragedies. It's part of the game. Learn from the past to avoid mistakes in the future. 

Check it out.

Avalanche fatalities are at an all-time high. What can we do to put an end to the tragedies? - Action Sports Topics - ESPN


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Wow. They put a lot into that. Really cool.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Very cool for ESPN to do something like this.

That first article really hits home and brings back a lot of emotion about February 19th. That was a tough day up at Stevens.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Pretty much one of the best things I've seen on ESPN in a long time. I'm looking forward to the rest of them.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

That Tunnel Creek avalanche was rough. It shook everyone up in the snow sports world. During my week of riding the backcountry on Stevens Pass, we'd pass the pick up spot below the Tunnel Creek run. Gave me chills every time.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Second Article is up. Good read.

Why are more people dying in avalanches? - ESPN


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

Great read!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Next one is up. Should be of particular interest for you resort riders. 

Litigation involving inbounds avalanche fatalities on the rise - ESPN


----------



## surferbum21 (Aug 19, 2008)

thanks for posting! i've been wanting to get into some serious BC riding over next few years and do a helicopter drop as soon as i'm ready.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

surferbum21 said:


> thanks for posting! i've been wanting to get into some serious BC riding over next few years and do a helicopter drop as soon as i'm ready.


Eff a heli.... Real men/women skin.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Next article is up.

Film crews and their role in the avalanche problem - ESPN


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

And the next is up. This one supplements the Tunnel Creek Avalanche article quite well. 

The changing landscape of avalanche education - ESPN


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Late to post it up. The last article in ESPN's excellent series is up. Check it out.

Backcountry gear sales continue to rise - ESPN


----------

